# My Buddy Rad



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

This is my buddy Rad a couple of years back up in Oregon.









I needed some more bodies for my coach, so I sculpted this one of him circa 1900. I gave him a little more hair than he has on the back of his head, and a suit, which he hates.


----------



## Paulus (May 31, 2008)

It's GREAT!! 
Sculpting figures myself I find it hard to make the faces the way I want, let alone make them look like a specific person. 
So I really admire this piece of work! 
What's the scale? 

He hates the suit perhaps, but he must be glad about his extra hair ;-)


----------



## jimtyp (Jan 2, 2008)

Nice figure! If you sell these painted I'll be ordering some for my coaches as well.


----------



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

Thanks,,, Jim, I only do custom painting on a limited bases now. I just don't have time to keep up with offering basic painted figures and can't do it at a reasonable price.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Great Job. He looks like that Tennis Player with the temper.


----------



## Dick413 (Jan 7, 2008)

awesome


----------

